# Where can I find Faller Military Products?



## Lattimer24

I've been looking to build a Military Base on my new layout and found a lot of nice modern (albeit German) Military buildings, gates, and a base through Faller Gmbh in the 2010 Walthers Catalog. However they are all completely out of stock on Walthers and every other online store I usually go through to find structures and figures. I went on Faller's website and couldn't locate any of their military products at all. 

Does anyone know where I could find a Faller's military base or military base buildings (headquarters, barracks, motor pool, etc.) so I could put an entire military post together?


----------



## T-Man

This company in Great Britain has it.

Second company

If you use a credit card, they give you the exchange rate. For the British pound numtiply by two to get the dollar. 

All I did was Google "Faller HO Scale Military"

If you have building types and stock number you can find anything.

Use the Walters description.


----------



## Lattimer24

T-Man said:


> This company in Great Britain has it.
> 
> Second company
> 
> If you use a credit card, they give you the exchange rate. For the British pound numtiply by two to get the dollar.
> 
> All I did was Google "Faller HO Scale Military"
> 
> If you have building types and stock number you can find anything.
> 
> Use the Walters description.




I appreciate you finding this site but like with every other site I find when I google "Faller Military HO" these are Out of Stock. This is the problem I meant in my original post that if you simply Google these products they are typically Out of Stock. I was more hoping someone knew of a specific site or hobby store that has them in stock, rather than an explanation of how to use Google.


----------



## Stillakid

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Faller-Tow...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27b251f895


----------



## T-Man

I gave it my best shot. The items must be manufactured seasonally. They must sell quick

Europe is your best shot. Brush up on your German
If you are determined, start to contact shops on the continent. Maybe contact a train club for assistance. The only other thing to do is take a trip.

Try europe e bay.
I presume you are not happy with the expected restocking times.

This is the story of a guy who wants do spend $100 + for a single kit structure. In fact a whole military base worth, and no dealer can supply him.


----------



## stationmaster

What era of military base are you wishing to model? Quonset hut can be found on Walthers, and most brick storefronts can be bashed to fit your need. When finished you wouldn't have that "Cracker Jack Box" , "looks like every other modeled military base" look.

Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## justinjhnsn3

One site i found a couple of faller millitary items said on each one(discontinued at the Factory).


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD

*Try paper*

FOR YOUR MILITARY BASE there are a number of free downloads on the web for buildings as well as for tanks and trucks try paper modelers forum and build your own then you will have the enjoyment of saying i built it myself JUST FOOD for THOUGHT PAUL


----------



## bakkers2005

hi,I have this problem alot too. I found ebay to be the best bet. just keep checking, gradually you tend to pick up things. I also picked up a british rail magazine that has british hobby shops that can help and sell readily overseas.german shops dont like dealing outside germany. and theres the last resort of kitbashing,with other buildings usually with a photo. I find this produces a better model as fallers barracks are not that good, pretty mundane. fencing and gates as well as figures and vehicles are all individually available not only on ebay but in hobby shops as well. kind regards bob


----------



## T-Man

What about a good old fashion modeling hobby shop. That would be the place to find something. Talk to the proprietors. Then it would be a matter of finding scale stuff. Any mention of european products I would check out eurohobbies. Maybe it's time to scratchbuild. Take the ordinary and transform it.

I guess the answer to the original question is that YOU CAN"T.

Unless you make it a hobby just to find it.


----------



## sstlaure

Give these guys a call - Great Lakes Hobby and Toy - they've got a wide selection of military items (2 entire aisles full in the store) They may have what you're looking for.

http://local.yahoo.com/info-16255718-great-lakes-hobby-and-toy-sterling-heights


----------



## HOScaleModelRailroader

Lattimer24 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a Faller's military base or military base buildings (headquarters, barracks, motor pool, etc.) so I could put an entire military post together?


Unfortunately, Faller declared bankruptcy in 2009 which disrupted manufacturing. The reason why you haven't seen their kits available via Walthers (Faller's major US importer) or any of the other mainstream Online Hobby Supplier Websites. 

Faller is back from bankruptcy now (in Germany, troubled companies can declare only bankruptcy) after its creditors accepted a restructuring plan. But it owed A LOT of money to A LOT of suppliers and (pardon the bad pun) has really scaled back on what it offers. The military items were never big sellers according to Faller (wrong scale for a lot of the war game players) so I believe those are gone as well as a lot of their castle structures. All great kits IMHO. What's left out there as New-Old Stock that Hobby Shops received prior to Bankruptcy or up for bids on eBay is probably all that's left. 

 

Good luck on your search. Faller, Kibri, Heljan were always excellent quality kits - expensive, but well worth it.


----------

